# كيف تحصل على البكالوريوس او الماجستير والدكتوراه فى 3 شهور فقط



## محمد حسن (31 مارس 2011)

كيف تحصل على البكالوريوس او الماجستير والدكتوراه فى 3 شهور فقط

من كبرى الجامعات العالمية فى بريطانيا وأمريكا

ان يحقق المتقدم احد المتطلبات الآتية



1. دبلومتين على أن لاتقل الدبلومة عن 60 ساعة

2. يمكن استبدال الدبلومة الواحدة بشهادة خبرة سنتين وتصبح 4 سنوات خبرة

3. أن يكون المتقدم صاحب إنتاج علمى بعدد إنتاجين علميين كالكتب المؤلفة والابحاث العلمية وغيرها من صور الانتاج العلمى



http://www.sharqacademy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=346&Itemid=173



· فى حالة عدم توفر شهادات للدبلومات يتم الحصول عليها من خلال الدبلومة الدولية التى يحصل عليها المتقدم فى 48 ساعة ( يومين ) فقط من خلال التعليم الذاتى القائم على نظام الاختبارات فقط فى ثلاث إلى خمس مواد من خلال الانترنت اون لاين أو فى مقر اكاديمية الشرق بالزقازيق ويقوم الاختبارعلى الاختيار من متعدد مع امكانية توفير المادة العلمية التى لا يخرج عنها الاختبار .



للاستعلام : اكاديمية الشرق للعلوم التطبيقية - مصر

ت : 2320792 / 2320793 / 055/002 فاكس : 2320793- 055 /002 محمول : 0182793281 - 0181579744 -0193149136/002

www.sharqacademy.com 

[email protected]


----------

